# Voice over IP (VoIP) τεχνολογίες και software > Skype, Betamax, Sip Providers >  Skype, SIP, MSN, Yahoo Messenger κλπ στο κινητό σας!

## radius

:Cool: 

Για όσους θέλουν να έχουν πάντα σύνδεση με το αγαπημένο τους πρόγραμμα ΙΜ και VoIP από το symbian κινητό τους, υπάρχει αυτό: fringe
Σας επιτρέπει να συνδεθείτε με Skype, MSN Messenger, ICQ, Google Talk™, SIP, Twitter, AIM & Yahoo! Και όλα αυτά τυτόχρονα! Το έχω δοκιμάσει και παίζει!

http://www.fring.com  :One thumb up:

----------


## nickolas2005

Εχει βγει δοκιμαστικά και στο iphone αλλα με πολλά προβλήματα σε σημείο που το καθιστούν δυσχρηστο.

----------


## radius

Το έχω βάλει σε N95 και παίζει πολύ καλά (με γρήγορη σύνδεση wifi). Φαντάζομαι ότι και με μια καλή 3G ή HSDPA σύνδεση τα αποτελέμστα θα είναι εξίσου καλά. Για GPRS/EDGE δεν ξέρω... Οποιος έχει άποψη ας πει...

----------


## nickolas2005

Και εγώ με wifi το δούλευα. Οχι με EDGE.

----------


## chemboy

Παιδιά το fringe αν και δεν το χρησιμοποίησα σε κινητό, αλλά σε PDA-GPS (Mio P550), με wm5 δεν με άφησε καθόλου ικανοποιημένο. Χρησιμοποιώντας το skype μέσω του fringe ακουγόταν πολλά παράσιτα, κάτι το οποίο δεν συμβαίνει αν χρησιμοποιώ την έκδοση skype που είναι για wm5. Όσο για msn και yahoo messenger χρησιμοποιώ το ΙΜ+ το οποίο δεν ξέρω αν δουλεύει με άλλη σύνδεση, εγώ το χρησιμοποιώ μέσω wifi φυσικά. Έχω και το msn για wm5, το οποίο όταν ανακάλυψα το ΙΜ+ δεν το χρησιμοποιώ.

----------


## radius

> Παιδιά το fringe αν και δεν το χρησιμοποίησα σε κινητό, αλλά σε PDA-GPS (Mio P550), με wm5 δεν με άφησε καθόλου ικανοποιημένο. Χρησιμοποιώντας το skype μέσω του fringe ακουγόταν πολλά παράσιτα, κάτι το οποίο δεν συμβαίνει αν χρησιμοποιώ την έκδοση skype που είναι για wm5. Όσο για msn και yahoo messenger χρησιμοποιώ το ΙΜ+ το οποίο δεν ξέρω αν δουλεύει με άλλη σύνδεση, εγώ το χρησιμοποιώ μέσω wifi φυσικά. Έχω και το msn για wm5, το οποίο όταν ανακάλυψα το ΙΜ+ δεν το χρησιμοποιώ.


Χρήσιμες οι παρατηρήσεις σου. Η δική μου εμπιειρία είναι πολύ καλή, αλλα΄υπάρχει και διαφορά πλατφόρμας. Να τονίσω εδώ οτι στα κινητά τηλέφωνα το Skype (όταν χρησιμοποιείτε το δικό του software) *ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΩΡΕΑΝ*. Σε αντίθεση με ό,τι πιστεύετε, το Skype δρομολογεί την κλήση σας προς κάποια άλλη επαφή μέσω του διαδικτύου (Skype-to-Skype) _αφού κάνει πρώτα μια τοπική κλήση_ σε τηλέφωνικό αριθμό συμφωνημένο με τον πάροχό σας. Σε απλά ελληνικά: όταν καλέσετε μια επαφή σας στο διαδίκτυο μέσω το Skype που έχετε στο κινητό σας, ακόμα και εάν έχετε ενεργή σύνδεση WIFI η κλήση αυτή σας στοιχίζει σαν να ήταν κλήση σε τοπικό αριθμό. Απίστευτό; Πιστέψτε το. Αντίθετα με το fring δεν έχετε τέτοια θέματα. Είναι απολύτως δωρεάν εφόσον είναι δωρεάν η σύνδεση δικτύου που χρησιμοποιείτε (λ.χ. WIFI). Δε σας χρεώνει τίποτα παραπάνω. Αναρωτιέστε, τώρα, εύλογα γιατί το Skype το κάνει αυτό; Μα δεν είναι προφανές; Γιατί έχει συμφωνίες εκατομμυρίων με τους παρόχους, τις οποίες δε θέλει να χαλάσει κανιβαλίζοντας την αγορά τους. Έτσι όλοι είναι ευτυχισμένοι... εκτός από εσάς. Προσέξτε το αυτό για να μην έχετε δυσάρεστεσ εκπλήξεις.

----------


## Lagman

έχει βάλει κανείς σε windows mobile 6 και htc ? γιατί φαίνεται να έχει κολλήσει

----------


## papajohn

> Χρήσιμες οι παρατηρήσεις σου. Η δική μου εμπιειρία είναι πολύ καλή, αλλα΄υπάρχει και διαφορά πλατφόρμας. Να τονίσω εδώ οτι στα κινητά τηλέφωνα το Skype (όταν χρησιμοποιείτε το δικό του software) *ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΩΡΕΑΝ*. Σε αντίθεση με ό,τι πιστεύετε, το Skype δρομολογεί την κλήση σας προς κάποια άλλη επαφή μέσω του διαδικτύου (Skype-to-Skype) _αφού κάνει πρώτα μια τοπική κλήση_ σε τηλέφωνικό αριθμό συμφωνημένο με τον πάροχό σας. Σε απλά ελληνικά: όταν καλέσετε μια επαφή σας στο διαδίκτυο μέσω το Skype που έχετε στο κινητό σας, ακόμα και εάν έχετε ενεργή σύνδεση WIFI η κλήση αυτή σας στοιχίζει σαν να ήταν κλήση σε τοπικό αριθμό. Απίστευτό; Πιστέψτε το. Αντίθετα με το fring δεν έχετε τέτοια θέματα. Είναι απολύτως δωρεάν εφόσον είναι δωρεάν η σύνδεση δικτύου που χρησιμοποιείτε (λ.χ. WIFI). Δε σας χρεώνει τίποτα παραπάνω. Αναρωτιέστε, τώρα, εύλογα γιατί το Skype το κάνει αυτό; Μα δεν είναι προφανές; Γιατί έχει συμφωνίες εκατομμυρίων με τους παρόχους, τις οποίες δε θέλει να χαλάσει κανιβαλίζοντας την αγορά τους. Έτσι όλοι είναι ευτυχισμένοι... εκτός από εσάς. Προσέξτε το αυτό για να μην έχετε δυσάρεστεσ εκπλήξεις.


Τι είναι αυτό, chain mail?! Έχω skype σε WM συσκευή και ποτέ δεν υπήρξε καμμια χρέωση στη γραμμή του τηλεφώνου...

----------


## gibrakis

μαλλον εχει μπερδευτει λιγο το παληκαρι....

----------


## greatst

> Για όσους θέλουν να έχουν πάντα σύνδεση με το αγαπημένο τους πρόγραμμα ΙΜ και VoIP από το symbian κινητό τους, υπάρχει αυτό: fringe
> Σας επιτρέπει να συνδεθείτε με Skype, MSN Messenger, ICQ, Google Talk™, SIP, Twitter, AIM & Yahoo! Και όλα αυτά τυτόχρονα! Το έχω δοκιμάσει και παίζει!
> 
> http://www.fring.com


ξέρει κανείς εάν μπορεί να "παίξει" μέσω του wap-proxy της Cosmote? (δηλαδή με το μηνιαίο πάσο 4ευρώ/μήνα του CosmoteMyView)  :Thinking:

----------


## treli@ris

Παντως με Wind Plus προπληρωμενο των 5 ευρω δεν παιζει. Ισως να θελει περιεργη ρυθμιση αλλα δεν βρηκα κατι

----------


## radius

1.  :Cool:  Κοίτα, δεν μπερδεύτηκα. Σας μεταφέρω τι κατάλαβα μελετώντας προσεκτικά τους όρους που αναφέρει η ίδια η Skype στο site της, σε συνδυασμό με διάφορες συζητήσεις από το forum της ίδιας της εταιρείας, όπου κάποιοι θυμωμένοι πελάτες ρωτούσαν επίμονα και τελικά πήραν ως επίσημη απάντηση αυτά που σας προανέφερα.
Από εκεί και πέρα, αν τελικά η εταιρεία υπαναχώρησε, αν αυτά δεν ισχύουν στην Ελλάδα  κ.λπ κ.λπ δεν τα γνωρίζω, αλλά μακάρι να είναι έτσι. Κάτι μου λέει όμως ότι καλό θα είναι να είστε λίγο προσεκτικοί.   :Wink: 

2. Γενικά, οι φτηνές (wap) συνδέσεις των εταιρειών κινητής τηλεφωνίας είναι ιδιαίτερα επιμελημένες ως προς το μπλοκάρισμα οποιυδήποτε περιεχομένου δεν είναι ιστοσελίδα. Πιο τεχνικά μιλώντας συνήθως μετατρέπουν το web content σε WML/XHTML και το προωθούν στο κινητό σας, μπλοκάροντας παράλληλα οτιδήποτε δεν μπορεί να μετατραπεί (και άρα δεν είναι προτόκολλο για το web). Επομένως μην περιμένετε ούτε mail να στείλετε από το κινητό σας (εκτός και αν χρησιμοποιείτε webmail), πόσο μάλλον skype ή άλλη voip εφαρμογή, που επιπρόσθετα αν το άφηναν ανοικτό θα κατέστρεφε τα κέρδη τους (για μ@λ...ς τους έχετε; )  :Wink:

----------


## 2arcoudi

Παιδια θα ηθελα να σας ρωτησω

Εχω βαλει το Fring στο κινητο κ εχω λογαριασμο στο Scype (δεν πληρωσει ακομα για να βαλω μοναδες)

1.Εχει δοκιμασει καποιος να καλεσει μεσω Fring κ Scype π.χ σε σταθερο τηλ ή κινητο? 

2.Εχει καλη ποιοτητα ηχου?

3.Συμφερει οικονομικα? να καλεις κινητα?

Ευχαριστω παιδες!

----------


## greatst

> ξέρει κανείς εάν μπορεί να "παίξει" μέσω του wap-proxy της Cosmote? (δηλαδή με το μηνιαίο πάσο 4ευρώ/μήνα του CosmoteMyView)





> Παντως με Wind Plus προπληρωμενο των 5 ευρω δεν παιζει. Ισως να θελει περιεργη ρυθμιση αλλα δεν βρηκα κατι


κρίμα!  :Thinking:

----------


## 2arcoudi

Παιδια θα ηθελα να σας ρωτησω

Εχω βαλει το Fring στο κινητο κ εχω λογαριασμο στο Scype (δεν πληρωσει ακομα για να βαλω μοναδες)

1.Εχει δοκιμασει καποιος να καλεσει μεσω Fring κ Scype π.χ σε σταθερο τηλ ή κινητο?

2.Εχει καλη ποιοτητα ηχου?

3.Συμφερει οικονομικα? να καλεις κινητα?

Ευχαριστω παιδες!

**Θα μπαινω μεσω WIFI

----------

